# Clach of Clans : changement de compte d'itunes pour un vivi



## Chacaluxs (29 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Bon voila, récemment j'avais associé mon village depuis l'iphone de mon petit frère vers mon Ipad en utilisant son compte iTunes.

Ce que je compte faire maintenant, c'est de Transférer ce village vers mon iphone, mais ca ne marche pas, j'ai tout essayé... (Mon petit frere avait changé son mot de pass d'itunes)

J'avais creer un nouveau compte game center pour son vivi, pour pouvoir enregistrer les amélioration. 

Donc mes questions c'est :

- Comment associé ce village avec un nouveau compte itunes.
- Comment transférer ce village depuis mon ipad vers mon iphone ( Sachant que j'ai un autre village sur mon iphone) 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (30 Septembre 2014)

Je pense que ce n'est pas possible malheureusement. Il faut repartir de Zero


----------

